# A good Wiki with a pretty decent section on the 240sx



## barrob326 (Aug 13, 2012)

I wanted to post up a link to the car repair wiki below. It has a pretty good section on the 240sx.




Nissan 240SX 1989-1998 Maintenance, Service Instructions, and Manuals - WikiAuto


----------

